
New York Venture Summit - SCAM - Phone call w/ Adam Negnewitzky - rpledge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aasCQvGG-no
======
startup12
Could be a miss-communication. I read the emails that guy posted and it looks
to be very one sided and not the entrepreneur's fault.

Tricky wording on the Venture Summit's part.

Good post.

------
hotmind
I upvoted this without watching the entire video (shame on me).

However, upon review of the entire video, I would take my vote back if I
could. It seems neither party communicated well.

No offense intended. Miscommunication happens when people aren't thorough.

